# Mikasa - 20 Months



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Just what the title says. My AmLine bitch, Mikasa, 20 months of age


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh my, she's beautiful!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I saw her on the live feed, and really liked her. I kind of thought she'd go over Moto.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

She's so beautiful and mature. Congratulations Jackie; you must be so proud.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

am style o of a good type, excellent color and pigment, high wither, straight back, very good length and angle of croup, good angulations in the front and rear, deep chested, forearm is a tad short,very good length of underchest, slightly long tail, short ears, feminine head and appears to have a weak underjaw. 
Overall a very nice GSD


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Can't critique but I can say that she is beautiful!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

dogfaeries said:


> I saw her on the live feed, and really liked her. I kind of thought she'd go over Moto.


So did I  She should have LOL


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Xeph said:


> So did I  She should have LOL



She was lovely going around. Very pleasing to the eye.


----------

